# Cypripedium sabine



## Duck Slipper (May 1, 2019)

2 growth plant that was a single growth last year. Have 2 pubescens that are up but not flowered yet...have others that are not up yet, Kentuckiense 
and some hybrids. Not sure if they will come up.


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (May 2, 2019)

Great to hear some of your Cyps are up! Looking forward to seeing your Pubescens in bloom. I lost one of my Pubescens seedlings thanks to a slug, it wasn’t strong enough to produce a new eye afterward. But all my Kentuckiense are up and the rest of my Pubescens. But I do pot culture right now with my seedlings. I also had them in an unheated well house and they started way to early in my opinion. I also received my near blooming hybrids from hillside nursery a few weeks ago and got those in pots until they’re bigger and i’ll get them out in raised beds eventually. With all this rain we are getting I’ve been doing a lot of moving from outside to inside under lights in my garage.. it’s a giant pain in the you know what. Hopefully the rest of yours start popping up!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2019)

Lovely hybrid, and you got to love it not only for the large flower, but also because it flowers so early. I just saw quite a few blooming in Victoria, BC and the only other plants in flower were one of its parents, C. fasciolatum.


----------

